# Trying to find the Best Tortiose or Turtle for my Family!



## ladysharwyn (May 12, 2011)

My husband and I after lots of talking have decided that we would like to bring a turtle or a tortiose into our family. My Almost 6 year old daughter has been wanting a turtle for forever, but Im trying to really find the best match for our family and the one that would be the easiest for us to care for. We currently live in a townhouse, so we dont really have a yard we could keep the turtle in. I do have a small side yard which we can take the turtle or tortiose outside weekly as long as the weather is good. I also have a closed off room that none of our other pets are allowed in that I could set the turtle or tortiose up in. I live in cincinnati, oh so we pretty much have hot summers and cold cold winters. I was looking for a semi-aquatic or non aquatic turtle or tortiose. I am looking for a small hardy box turtle or tortiose. Does anyone have any Suggestions?? I can feed a protien diet or a mainly plant diet. It doesnt matter to me, but I need something that I can get captive bred and doesnt need a bunch of vet care. I would also like a turtle/tortiose that doesnt hide all the time. Thanks So much for taking the time to read this and helpout a young woman who honestly has no idea what she is doing! lol


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Make sure you continue to do your research. I would recommend a Russian or Greek tortoise for beginners. Best advice for all tortoises...the more sunshine the better. Oh! and a healthy diet (no fruit).


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2011)

Taking into consideration what you have told us, I would say Hermanns, Russian or Greek. Russians might be just a shade hardier, but not enough to count. Hermanns are almost all a bit more beautiful to me.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 12, 2011)

Excellent first tortoises that stay on the small side, are reasonably priced and hardy are Russian tortoises, _Testudo horsfieldi_ and Eastern Hermann's, _Testudo hermanni boettgeri_. Some subspecies of American Box turtle make good pets too but tortoises have the advantage of being completely herbivious (no insect or meat products to have to deal with)! Aquatic and semi-aquatic turtles require a constant, clean source of water. In the case of aquatics, a fairly large volume of water. Of the two tortoise species above, Eastern Hermann's are more commonly available captive borns. Captive born Russian tortoises are occasionally available, but not with the frequency of the Hermann's. Most of the Russians currently available are wild caught subadults and younger adults. The amount of vet care needed, will to a degree, depend upon the quality of life that the animal will receive while in your care. It's not necessarily true that wild caught tortoises require more vet care simply because they're wild caught. Much of that depends upon the health condition of the individual tortoise when a new owner gets it. The same can be said for captive born tortoises that may have been improperly cared for by a previous owner.

Young captive born Eastern Hermann's:





Young captive born Russians:


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 12, 2011)

Another vote for an Eastern Hermann's...great personality plus reasonably easy to care for.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

The species you select depends to some extent on where you live. Do you live somewhere cold and dry, or warm and wet? Do you want a turtle or tortoise that can hibernate, or do you prefer one that does not? It sounds like you know what to provide, so I would just think about the climate.

If you live in California or the Southwest, you could get a Greek or Hermann's tortoise, or a desert box turtle, which is native to the region. If you live in the Midwest, a Russian tortoise or an ornate box turtle would be a good choice (ornate boxies are native there). If you live in the Eastern or Southeastern US, a Hermann's tortoise or an Eastern box turtle would do well (includes three-toed, Gulf coast, and Florida box turtles).

It is still possible to keep species that are not a perfect match, but it becomes more difficult and expensive to provide the proper temperature and humidity. If you do match the animal to the region as much as possible, then you will find that the turtle or tortoise will do well naturally, with less effort on your part.


----------



## ladysharwyn (May 12, 2011)

Im considering either a Russian tortiose,Eastern Hermann tortoise or a box turtle?? What is the biggest differences between these types?? Thanks


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

Well one is a turtle


----------



## GBtortoises (May 12, 2011)

There is very little difference between a Russian tortoise and Eastern Hermann's in terms of captive care requirements, diet or anything else. Generally speaking, Eastern Hermann's have reputation of being more colorful and more outgoing. Not that many Russians aren't outgoing, they just tend to sometimes stay hidden for long periods.
Eastern Hermann's are a bit bigger as adults, with a mature female averaging about 6-7.5" and a male 5.5-6.5" both occasionally larger. Fully mature Russians average about the same for female Hermann's, with the males being slight smaller than a Hermann's male. A male If, as you state your tortoise will be basically an indoor tortoise, only going out when weather permits, then your local climate will have little effect on the tortoise since it will be primarily indoors in a controlled environment. Whenever outdoors under temporary conditions it should _always_ be closely watched!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

ladysharwyn said:


> Im considering either a Russian tortiose,Eastern Hermann tortoise or a box turtle?? What is the biggest differences between these types?? Thanks



Mediterranean tortoises (Hermann, Greek, and Russian tortoises; genus _Testudo_) are true tortoises (family Testudinidae). They do need some humidity and some water to drink and bathe in, but basically they are completely terrestrial and need dry land. They get to be less than a foot in length. Like most tortoises, Mediterranean tortoises are almost completely *herbivorous*. Every once in a while, they might eat a slug or a snail, but that's about it. They do eat some grass, but they feed mostly on forbs (broad-leafed plants), like romaine lettuce, endive, escarole, and mustard greens, as well as garden weeds (make sure they haven't been sprayed with chemicals). 

In contrast, box turtles (Western and Eastern types; genus _Terrapene_) are in the pond turtle family (Emydidae), along with red-eared sliders, diamondback terrapins, wood turtles, etc. Box turtles are mostly terrestrial, but they are not as completely adapted to the land as tortoises, and can still swim a bit. Like Mediterranean tortoises, they need water to drink and bathe in, and they do not get very big, perhaps a bit smaller at around half a foot as adults. However, unlike Mediterranean tortoises, they are *omnivorous*. For Eastern box turtles (Carolina, three-toed, Gulf coast, and Florida), about half the diet consists of meat, including snails, slugs, worms, insects, and carrion. The other half consists of vegetation, such as forbs, fruits, and vegetables; I've never seen a box turtle graze on grass. Western box turtles (ornate and desert) are a little more carnivorous, but still need some fruits and veggies in their diet.

If you think it would be cool to watch a turtle go after live prey, I suggest getting a box turtle. If you think it would be cooler to watch a tortoise browse and graze on vegetation, I suggest getting a Mediterranean tortoise instead.


----------



## ladysharwyn (May 12, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone! this has been a great help.. What is the different climate and habitat requirements for tortoises and box turtles?? I know Box turtles require more water, but how exactly should I set things up in each environment? What should the temp of the room be?? What kind of things do i need in the set up?? how often should I change water or clean out the environment?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

ladysharwyn said:


> Thank you so much everyone! this has been a great help.. What is the different climate and habitat requirements for tortoises and box turtles?? I know Box turtles require more water, but how exactly should I set things up in each environment? What should the temp of the room be?? What kind of things do i need in the set up?? how often should I change water or clean out the environment?



Being cold-blooded, all reptiles must regulate their body temperature behaviorally, rather than physiologically. In other words, since they can't sweat, shiver, blush, etc., they have to move in and out of hot and cold areas. So, whether you get a box turtle or a Mediterranean tortoise, you will need a large enclosure with a hot-spot so the animals can warm themselves up when they need to. The ambient temperature should be in the 70's, while the hot spot should be 90-95 Fahrenheit. Use an overhead ceramic heat emitter or incandescent bulb. Also provide a source of UVB-emitted light, which stimulates the production of Vitamin D in the skin of a turtle or tortoise (or human). Supplement their diet by sprinkling a vitamin and mineral (calcium) powder over their food to keep them healthy.

If the animals are indoors, you will need a large enclosure; in the case of Eastern box turtles, you might need to cover the enclosure to retain humidity (depending on where you live). The substrate should be something firm, like cypress mulch, coconut fiber, sphagnum moss, maybe with a bit of sand added in the mix (although not only sand). This kind of a setup gives the turtles/tortoises something they can dig into, but that will support them when they walk, and that will retain some humidity. Like other animals, their claws keep growing, so they will need some exercise to wear them down. Like parrots, their beaks keep growing, so they need tough food and a cuttle bone in their enclosure to gnaw on (it also provides them with calcium). I clean up after them as needed, and change out the substrate about every six months or less. I change the water in my tortoises' dish daily (and ditto when I kept boxies). If the animals are outdoors, just make sure they can't escape by digging under fences, etc. No need for a heat lamp outdoors, since they will regulate their temperature by moving between sunlight and shade. Just make sure they have both, or else they will be unable to do this. However, if the season is changing and its getting cold out, decide whether you want to provide a shelter for them to hibernate in, or gradually prepare them for hibernation in a refrigerator, or else just overwinter them in an indoor pen. Most box turtles and Mediterranean tortoises are Temperate Zone animals, so preparation for hibernation (or not) applies to both types (although there are some exceptions; not all box turtle and Mediterranean tortoise types hibernate).


----------



## ladysharwyn (May 12, 2011)

looks like we are going with a tortoise... which kind seems to be more friendlier, Russian or Eastern Hermanns??

How do I find a respectable breeder for these tortoises? I really would like to get a hatchling.


----------



## pdrobber (May 16, 2011)

I don't have experience with Hermann's. Russians are fun to keep and watch.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 16, 2011)

ladysharwyn said:


> looks like we are going with a tortoise... which kind seems to be more friendlier, Russian or Eastern Hermanns??
> 
> How do I find a respectable breeder for these tortoises? I really would like to get a hatchling.





All _Testudo_ species can be fun and outgoing, as long as they are provided with a good environment and diet so they can feel healthy. As for getting CB (captive born and bred) individuals, there are several ways to go. One would be to go to a local pet store or a reptile expo and ask the vendor if their tortoises are captive born and bred (not wild-caught). That is a good way to go, because the handling of the animals is minimal; you just take them home. That's how we got our pair of Russian tortoises. However, if you want a hatchling, then you will probably need to order one from a commercial or private breeder, and depending on where you live, that might involve shipping the tortoise to you. Most breeders are in the southern part of the US (California, Nevada, Arizona, Georgia, Florida). The sponsors of this Forum are one way to go (see banner near the top of the screen). Another is to go to http://www.KingSnake.com, where you can search for the species you want. That's how I had obtained the redfoot tortoise I had in Florida. Of course, the breeder just lived a few miles from me, so I just drove over there and picked the little tortoise up myself. Well, good luck!


----------

